

Best Buy opens API for pricing, reviews, and images. - e1ven
http://www.finance-commerce.com/article.cfm/2009/01/27/Bestbuycom-seeks-wider-Web-footprint-Electronics-retailer-hopes-API-technology-will-boost-sales-and-

======
indraneel24
Well, they've certainly come a long way from the secret in-house site to this
— looks promising, but relies on the willingness of developers.

